# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  هل لي بمتسع معكم يحويني

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم الصدفة جمعتني بكم وما أجملها من صدفة أمنيتي أن أفيد و أستفيد

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباح الخير*
*
أشرقة الشمس بقدومك إلى شبكة الناصرة

و زغردة العصافير بألحان ترحب بقدومك

[IMG]http://alghazy.***********/طيور%20تحمل%20ورد.gif[/IMG]

و ننتظر بصمات خط القلم الجوهري 

و شكراً مع

تحيات عاشق الحرية*

----------


## علوش911

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*نورتي المنتدى اختي العزيزة*
*واهلاً وسهلاً بكي اختي Sweet Magik*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الله صل على محمد وال محمد* 

 


*مرحبا بك أختي الكريمة :* 


* Sweet Magik*  

*أسعدنا تواجدكِ بيننا على أمل أن*
*تستمتعي وتستفيدي* *وننتظر مشاركاتك*
*وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك* 
*ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز .*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك اختي الفاضلة:- 


..*.. Sweet Magik..*.. 


بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ... 
وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ... 
وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ... 
وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ... 
أهلاً وسهلاً بك... 


:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.: 




بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ... 
بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ... 
وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ... 
مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ... 


 


أختكم 

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## عاشق الافراح

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت 
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين 
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً 
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم 

مرحبا بك اختي بيننا
ونتمنى لك طيب الاقامة
والافادة والاستفادة
موفقه ان شاء الله

تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

تسلموووووو   

ع الترحيب الروعة  أخجلتوني

عاشق الحرية* علوش 911 *أميرة باحساسي *سحر القوافي *عاشق الأفراح

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سمراء



----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اختـي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة



*

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## سيناريو



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم

يعطيكم الله العافية 

يارب أكون عند حسن ظنكم

وقد  أنتمائي لمنتديات شبكة الناصرة

وأشكر  ترحيبكم

شبكة الناصرة * سمراء * توتة بحرانية * كبرياء * سيناريو * عفاف الهدى

----------


## نور الهدى

ويااااااا

----------


## صدى كربلاء



----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا اختي ام  محمد

علىالترحيب الحلو

----------


## Sweet Magic

شكراً
ع الترحيب
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## عاشق النجف



----------


## Sweet Magic

شكراً
ع الترحيب
يسلموووووووووووو
أخوي
عاشق النجف

----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## Sweet Magic

هلا أختي 

شوق الربيع

تسلمي ع المرور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أهلاً بك 

أنرت منتدى بإنضمامك الى أعضائها 

أتمنى أن تجد هنا مايُرضي ذائقتك .. 

نحن بإنتظار ماسيجود به قلمك لنا .. 

فأهلاً بك مرة أخرى ولك الشكر على ماقدمته من تهنئة .. 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Love Rafael



----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ياهلا وسهلا فيك اختي
Sweet Magik
نورتي المنتدى يشرفنا ويسعدنا أنضمامك لأسرتنا المتواضعه
حياك ربي بين اخوانك وخواتك 
بأنتظار أبداعك بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد
تقبلي خالص تحياتي...
*

----------


## Taka



----------


## وعود

هلا بك و غلا 

مرحبا بك الف و مليون 
ويسلم راس من دلك علينا 

وان شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد.. 
وتبدعنا بقلمك المنتظر*وكلنا في انتظار مشاركاتك… 
اطيب التحيات وارقها…*

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛



----------


## Sweet Magic

كل عام وانت

م بخير   

شكراعلى الترحيب الحلو

انشا الل

----------


## Sweet Magic

كل عام وانت بخير


شكراعلى الترحيب الحلو  :embarrest: اخواني

شذى الزهراء 0 القلب المرح0

 love  rafael      

 حسرةالروح 0 مهرشاد 

 وعود 0بسمة

----------


## غرام العاشقين

مرااااااااااااااحب فيك خيتووووووووو شرفتينا

وإنشاء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي :amuse: 

تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا اختي غرام العاشقين

----------


## ساريه

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا على الورد اختي ساريه

----------


## الأمل البعيد



----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا اختي الامل البعيد

----------

